# List Of Left-Handed BasketBall Players



## Jason The Terryble (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm a lefty, and I was curious to see who all in the NBA was left handed, and I came across this list.

LEFT-HANDED PRO BASKETBALL PLAYERS & BASKETBALLBOARDS.NET MEMBERS! 

Kenny Anderson
Greg Anthony
Nate Archibald
Stacey Augmon
Bird Averitt
Marvin Barnes
Dick Barnett
Kenny Battle
Frank Baumholtz
Walter Berry
Travis Best
Hank Biasatti
BizzyRipsta 
Chris Bosh
Freddie Boyd
Jermaine Boyette
J.R. Bremer
Allan Bristow
Rick Brunson
Joe Bryant
Michael Cage
Adrian Caldwell
Bob Calihan
Bob Carpenter
Calbert Cheaney
Keon Clark
Keith Closs
Derrick Coleman
Jason Collier
Chuck Connors
James Cotton
Dave Cowens
John Crotty
Billy Cunningham
Terry Davis
Johnny Dawkins
dmilesai
Bison Dele
Blaine Denning
Mark Eaton
Leroy "Cowboy" Edwards
Brian Evans
Matt Fish
Derek Fisher
Todd Fuller
Lawrence Funderburke
futuristxen
Terry Furlow
Chris Gatling
Artis Gilmore
Manu Ginobili
Jack Givens
Gail Goodrich
Devin Gray
Johnny Green
Adrian Griffin
Matty Guokas
Shaler Halimon
Steve Hamilton
Julian Hammond
Jerry Harkness
Othella Harrington
Bubbles Hawkins
hellbot???
Mark Hendrickson
Al Henry
Howie Hoffman
Wilbur Holland
Lionel Hollins
Michael Holton
Stephen Howard
Kim Hughes
Phil Jackson
Jason The Terryble
Avery Johnson
Reggie Jordan
Gary Keller
Stacey King
Toni Kukoc
Raef LaFrentz
Bob Lanier
Priest Lauderdale
Mo Layton
Brad Lohaus
Ryan Lorthridge
Ray Lumpp
Randy Mahaffey
Sarunas Marciulionis
Jack Marin
Darrick Martin
Anthony Mason
Donnie May
Bob McCann
Tom McMillan
Gary Melchionni
mellamyne
Darko Milicic
Harold Miner
Steve Mix
Cuttino Mobley
Jerome Moiso
Jackie Moreland
Chris Mullin
Jack Nichols
Carl Nicks
Irv Noren
Moochie Norris
Ed O'Bannon
Lamar Odom
Bud Ogden
Zarko Paspalj
Kenny Payne
Anthony Peeler
Sam Perkins
Elliot Perry
Morris Peterson
Rich Petruska
Leo Rautins
Michael Redd
Willis Reed
Mike Rioran
David Robinson
Rodney Rogers
Jalen Rose
Bob Rule
Kareem Rush
Bill Russell
Pepe Sanchez
Steve Scheffler
Scott???
Keith Smith
Michael Smith (Sac/Van)
Elmore Spencer
Damon Stoudamire
Erick Strickland
Willis Thomas
Brooks Thompson
TicN9neZ8???
Wayman Tisdale
tonee
Jeff Turner
Dave Twardzik
UKfan4Life
Nick Van Exel
Mark Wade
Neal Walk
Rex Walters
Paul Walther
Zhi Zhi Wang
Bob Weiss
Chris Welp
Lenny Wilkens
Aaron Williams
Mike Williams
Travis Williams
Luke Witte
Dave Wohl
Sharone Wright
Rich Yonaker


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

And you put them into alphabetical order.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I've always wanted a list of left-handed players. Thanks!!


----------



## dsakilla (Jun 15, 2003)

Where's Michael Redd?Where's Manu?


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

Chris Bosh.


----------



## Jason The Terryble (Jul 22, 2003)

Dont know. I just copied these off of a website.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Isn't Darko a lefty?


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I'm a lefty. Why am I not on the list?! :upset:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> I'm a lefty. Why am I not on the list?! :upset:


lol you are now...I'm somewhat lefty, I write and eat with my left, but I do everything athletic with my right.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Add J.R. Bremer
Jermaine Boyette (if he makes a roster)


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

> Jermaine Boyette (if he makes a roster)


He will. The Jazz loved him in the RMR.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> I'm a lefty. Why am I not on the list?! :upset:


i'm a lefty too!


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

They should also make a list of players that can use either hand, man fundamentals are so lacking in todays game.


----------



## Scott (Jan 15, 2003)

I do everything with my right hand. But when I play basketball I mainly shoot with my left (mainly because it is harder to guard, i can play with either hand).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm left-handed


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

I posted this list a while back, but also with retired players (Larry Bird, ETC.)

Also, I'm a lefty. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I am right-handed.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> I am right-handed.


representin':laugh:


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

I eat left handed

I hold my lighter left handed

I hold the jersey left handed (punch wit my right)


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

Jason Caffey is ambidextrous... i dont know if that counts.. i just figured i would point it out, i on the other hand, am cursed with righthanditis


----------



## edyat (Jun 30, 2003)

Chris Kaman is right handed but uses the left as much or more in his game.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> lol you are now...I'm somewhat lefty, I write and eat with my left, but I do everything athletic with my right.


That's EXACTLY how I am. Damn, an I thought I was special


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Im ambidextrous for sports and some things like writing..I catch with my left(Football, Baseball) and usually around the basket I'll put it in with my left


----------



## tonee (Jul 10, 2003)

Hi!

I myself am left handed. I wanted to mention a few players that you may want to add to the list: Gordon Giricek, Pistol Pete Maravich. Those two players were not there and I do believe they are left handed.


----------



## dsakilla (Jun 15, 2003)

Giricek isn't left handed.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

> Where's Michael Redd?Where's Manu?


On the list, in the appropriate spot

Darko? Bosh? 

Also on the list. Why would you guys go out of your way to point out players not on the list, and not even check if they're on the list. Or was it the alphabetical concept that threw you. 

I couldn't find Jerome Moiso, but that's it


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> lol you are now...I'm somewhat lefty, I write and eat with my left, but I do everything athletic with my right.


Lol! I'm just the opposite!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tonee</b>!
> Hi!
> 
> I myself am left handed. I wanted to mention a few players that you may want to add to the list: Gordon Giricek, Pistol Pete Maravich. Those two players were not there and I do believe they are left handed.


I remember Pete being ambidextrous, as is Larry Bird & Bob Cousy.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

I am right handed, right footed (most right handers are left footed), I prefer going left and using my left hand inside while I shoot right handed. I eat mainly with my right hand but sometimes I use my left, I write right handed.


----------



## Moo2K4 (Jul 14, 2003)

Why would you go and make a list of lefties in the NBA??? I'd have to be pretty bored to go and do that.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Moo2K4</b>!
> Why would you go and make a list of lefties in the NBA??? I'd have to be pretty bored to go and do that.


Why not?


----------

